# Arquitectura: zócalo



## Umfolozi

Hola,

estoy traduciendo en inglés un texto arquitectural en español de España en que no tengo claro el uso de la palabra ‘*zócalo*’.

*‘Se posicionan ambos edificios sobre un zócalo*_ que sirve como estacionamiento compartido y donde se ubican los espacios comunes y usos públicos como cafetería, auditorio y restaurante’._

No se sabe mucho de estos edificios salvo que están conectados. Me parece obvio que aquí no se trata de un friso, pedestal o plaza (lo último siendo español de México). El diccionario español de definiciones en esta página web sugiere: ‘Cuerpo inferior de un edificio u obra, para elevar los basamentos a un mismo nivel.’

¿Lo tengo que entender entonces como *la planta baja*, o es que hay una distinción? ¿Estaría este zócalo *sobre rasante o bajo rasante*?   ¿Y habría una traducción específica?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## lpfr

Creo que aquí quiere decir la parte baja del edificio. Probablemente la planta baja. Creo que debe poder traducirse por "basement"  en este significado:
* 2. *The lowest habitable story of a building, usually below ground level.


----------



## Umfolozi

Gracias. A lo mejor podría traducir con ‘base’, para evitar que se exprima en la traducción una ubicación (probablemente) subterránea, ya que esto no parece ser evidente en el texto original. A saber:

     ‘Both structures share a base which serves as a shared parking space and where the shared and public facilities such as a cafeteria, an auditorium and a restaurant are located’.


----------



## lpfr

I agree.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## cabazorro

Hola encontré Footing para "pie de muro" como sinónimo de “zócalo”
Saludos.


----------



## Umfolozi

cabazorro said:


> Hola encontré Footing para "pie de muro" como sinónimo de “zócalo”
> Saludos.



Gracias. Es decir, como lo entiendo yo, un base plano con que se empieza la construcción de cualquiera edificación. Ya que en el ‘zócalo’ de mi texto se encuentran un aparcamiento y más, no traduciré con un término más específica que ‘base’.


----------



## David

Creo que sería así, footing, una extensión del cimiento que sirve para anivelar las diferentes partes de la planta baja, pero aquí en este ejemplo es obvio que contemplan hacerlo de una altura suficiento para acomodar un estacionamiento compartido, tal vez menos como necesario para oficinas o viviendas...

He escuchado a los albañiles y carpinteros hablar de un zócalo para lo que en inglés llamamos "baseboard," tabla o moldura de adorno en el ángulo de la pared y el piso, pero aquí no cabe esa aceptación.


----------



## Emma3

Umfolozi said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy traduciendo en inglés un texto arquitectural en español de España en que no tengo claro el uso de la palabra ‘*zócalo*’.
> 
> *‘Se posicionan ambos edificios sobre un zócalo*_ que sirve como estacionamiento compartido y donde se ubican los espacios comunes y usos públicos como cafetería, auditorio y restaurante’._
> 
> No se sabe mucho de estos edificios salvo que están conectados. Me parece obvio que aquí no se trata de un friso, pedestal o plaza (lo último siendo español de México). El diccionario español de definiciones en esta página web sugiere: ‘Cuerpo inferior de un edificio u obra, para elevar los basamentos a un mismo nivel.’
> 
> ¿Lo tengo que entender entonces como *la planta baja*, o es que hay una distinción? ¿Estaría este zócalo *sobre rasante o bajo rasante*? ¿Y habría una traducción específica?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Emma3

Si es un texto de tema arquitectónico o de arquitectura la palabra es " baseboard ", I would say.


----------



## Emma3

baseboard is the word I use within an architectural context.


----------

